# Fluid suspension system



## cruiseforever (Mar 2, 2017)

Wondering what your experience has been with an ambulance equipped a fluid suspension system.  Did it provide a smoother ride?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2017)

We had a bus with the liquid spring that Frazier uses when I worked in west Texas and it seemed to work OK. It held up on oil patch roads and provided an almost tolerable ride when going out to some of the drill sites 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 2, 2017)

We have two. Much smoother than air ride but were only up to 30k miles on it. 

The sensors go crazy on highways, if youre going fast enough it can be a scary ride. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> We have two. Much smoother than air ride but were only up to 30k miles on it.
> 
> The sensors go crazy on highways, if youre going fast enough it can be a scary ride.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



You should be able to dial back the sensitivity. Do you have the controller mounted in the cab somewhere? Not saying mess with it but it's worth a talk with your mechanical staff. 

We've got them on all our new trucks and it's a night and day difference. The ride all around is smoother but the big thing I notice is turning in/out of parking lots when normally you'd get the huge rock back and forth unless you go .5 mph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 2, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> You should be able to dial back the sensitivity. Do you have the controller mounted in the cab somewhere? Not saying mess with it but it's worth a talk with your mechanical staff.
> 
> We've got them on all our new trucks and it's a night and day difference. The ride all around is smoother but the big thing I notice is turning in/out of parking lots when normally you'd get the huge rock back and forth unless you go .5 mph.
> 
> ...


We do have the controllers but were only allowed to touch the 3 preset buttons. We just learned quickly to not get into the grooves and it slows it down some.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (May 4, 2017)

We just ordered an international chassis quad cab to replace our current CCT unit and it's got liquid springs. Interested to try it out. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (May 5, 2017)

NPO said:


> We just ordered an international chassis quad cab to replace our current CCT unit and it's got liquid springs. Interested to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I hope its not a terra star. We spent the better portion of a year chasing bugs in ours.  Last month is the first time I worked an entire month in ours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (May 5, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I hope its not a terra star. We spent the better portion of a year chasing bugs in ours.  Last month is the first time I worked an entire month in ours.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


No I think it's a durastar. It's replacing a Freightliner and I don't think they'd go down a class. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (May 8, 2017)

I want that ambulance 

Salary on the Hall website says 29.5k to 60k a year.  Maybe I can get them to give me 45


----------



## Tigger (May 9, 2017)

We have one with a little over 10k on it. It's incredible. Rides about the same as a type III with regular suspension.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 19, 2017)

My service put the fluid ride system in one ambulance for a test.  It's been wonderful.  The next order of 5 ambulances will have it.


----------



## E tank (Nov 19, 2017)

NPO said:


> No I think it's a durastar. It's replacing a Freightliner and I don't think they'd go down a class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That ambulance is about the size our sub-station was in 1985. And we were grateful for it. ; )

And our "CC transport unit", which would be a normally stocked BLS unit today, would fit inside that thing.


----------

